# Update



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok i havnt been here in a while because of school, work and track.
I have a ton of things to let you all know and tons of pictures to go with it so you dont die of boredom.

In track I improved my mile time.. i can now run it in 5 mins and 30 secs.
At my work i have met a ton of pigeon people i dont know if ive meet any of you yet but who ever brought those white birds in with the feathers on their feet... i couldnt resist.
and in school im keeping my grades up and i made state honor roll.

Ok no as far as birds go......
the pictures are still loading so ill post them in a min or two


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

OK...










IN the cage is mom and dad and out side the cage are there babies .. not yet named










those are the babies  the white one was the one that hit the ground... and is fine










there is the babies coloring


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

the new babies that were an accident * im keeping them both.










a closer picture of mom and dad










my white baby










i had to buy my 1st ever bird back.. i couldnt live without her


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Walks like hes wearing a high heel...










Rescued street pigeon










New bird .. has white eyes and feathered feet










And his mate ... she is a new bird too


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

White baby with my rescued chicken in the background 










gonna have to tilt your head ...

Baby bird pretending he owns the chicken barn


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And for all you waiting to see what i look like...

I got some pics of me 










yeah thats me










Me and my two babies


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful pics. Your birds are very beautiful and you are good looking yourself.
The babies are adorable.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

cute pigeons ^_^


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael - it is very good to hear from you and to know that everything is going well with you and your pigeons. Wow! State Honor roll - way to go! And, your track score was terrific.

I am glad your pigeons are doing well. They sure are pretty. You remember, I'm sure, how much I love those baby pigeons.  

Thanks for the update and keep in touch with us. I think you are a fine young man. (Handsome too!)

Did you get your loft built this summer?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

maggie i havnt talked to you in such a long time

yes im doing well

and no its not built yet but it will be by this weekend... this is my first week that i get a break so im pushing to get it done already

Most of the brick is done and what is done is going to wait till after the walls and roof go on... but we have al the wood so im just waiting for dad to come home but so far soo good, my pigeons are doing fine there all healthy and still kicking lol. The white pigeon and baby are out right now there jst sitting on the roof so im going to go back out and watch over them again ttyl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

It's nice to hear you from you. I'm glad you are doing so well.

Your birds are quite handsome as are you. 

Babies that are accidents are always the BEST and I love my little oops babies, they are a blessing.

Get that coop finished now and update us with some more pics, okay?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice pictures. I had looked earlier, but must have missed a few that I just saw for the first time. Good to hear from you and glad that you are doing good in all endeavors. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Trees Gray and Lovebirds... wow I havnt talked to so many of you is soooo long it seems like for ever 

LOL yes the coop is going to be done shortly and ill give you guys/ladies some updated pics of that too


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI, Michael! I REMEMBER you! 

Took quite awhile for my computer, HUEY, to post all the pics, but patience paid off!!

Congrats on the track stats! I loved to run but preferred short distances (sprinting)...no contests, just loved to run. Was quite active as a PE major back when...WALKING is better for me now!  

CONGRATS ON THE GREAT SCHOOL GRADES too!

What lovely birds you have! Love their different color patterns.

As such a handsome lad, bet the gals are asking YOU for dates! I'm sure you will only be interested in ones who like pigeons!   

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...we will be here for updates!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you .. I remember you too .. with the pigeon diper

lol I had a girl friend a while ago we didnt last that long but she liked my birds but she broke it off last tues... because we were different people  

but after being depressed for a couple days i got over it


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You have some real beauties there! There are so many members here that go "faceless" so it's nice to see the face behind the name.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

Good to hear from you again....

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your birds and and it's very nice to see you too!

Glad things are going so well (except for the breakup, of course). Glad you are not letting that get you down.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, there might be a new bird in Michael's life .. he and I have had a couple of PM's about that horribly injured white pigeon that I have. It seems that this bird has caught Michael's eye. We're gonna wait until the construction is over and then see how things might work out. 

Great pictures of you and your birds, Michael! Thank you for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, there might be a new bird in Michael's life .. he and I have had a couple of PM's about that horribly injured white pigeon that I have. It seems that this bird has caught Michael's eye. We're gonna wait until the construction is over and then see how things might work out.
> 
> Terry


That sounds GREAT! Sure hope things work out!

Some day, when the time is right, a really nice gal will come along, Michael. Until then, you have all your neat pigeons + school + track...I think you will be able to keep busy!

AND, IF Terry's pij is a hen, and all works out, your "right" pigeon is waiting...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Michael, 

Good to hear that things are going so well for you at school and with your feathered family, great pictures all around

I thought that your pigeon loft would have been done by now but I suppose if it was, you'd have posted pictures by now I can't wait to see the finished product. I don't think I've ever seen or known anyone with a brick structure for their birds. One thing's for sure though, nobody or nothing will be able to huff & puff and blow your little pijjies house down


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

you can see that Michael loves his pigeons  

and he takes good care of all of them, as they look healthy and clean

a good role model for people interested in getting pigeons as a pet

and I'm one of those people who are more interested every month


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> you can see that Michael loves his pigeons
> 
> and he takes good care of all of them, as they look healthy and clean
> 
> ...



I firmly believe that when something is meant to be, LP, everything falls into place.

I'm sure that when the time is right, you, too, will have a pij to love and love you back!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all  and yes the modle for the pigeon coop has changed a little from the original but its base will still be made out od brick along with part of the wall 

And i am trying to keep busy the last couple days ive been tring to get my cat leach broken ... it hasnt worked yet 


<font size=36> HAPPY THANKSGIVING</font>

Make sure you enjoy your day
spend lots of time with families and friends but 
dont forget about you Birdies  
And it LOTS


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, there might be a new bird in Michael's life .. he and I have had a couple of PM's about that horribly injured white pigeon that I have. It seems that this bird has caught Michael's eye. We're gonna wait until the construction is over and then see how things might work out.
> 
> Great pictures of you and your birds, Michael! Thank you for sharing them with us!
> 
> Terry


And i asked my dad about getting another bird and he said it would be fine


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pics, and congrats on the new mile time! Your birds are beautiful and so healthy!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I went through checking all my birds today looking for tics and if they did i dusted them and there little cage thing. But when i picked them up there all really heavy  

HAPPY THANKS GIVING EVERYONE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And.. more news


IM getting my little brother a White fan tail pigeon for his birthday Next wendsday... And so i dont mix breed's im getting 2 for me  1 white one andalusion i think


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

stach_n_flash said:


> Thank you all  and yes the modle for the pigeon coop has changed a little from the original but its base will still be made out od brick along with part of the wall
> 
> And i am trying to keep busy the last couple days *ive been tring to get my cat leach broken ... it hasnt worked yet*
> 
> ...


Just a cat comment. Hope your cat is young - easier to train. Hope you are using a HARNESS as opposed to a collar. You might try letting your kitty get used to harness FIRST. Then, attach leash and let him/her drag it around - of course, watch to see the leash doesn't get tangled up. Take things very slow and before you know it, you will be able to "walk your cat named 'dog!'"


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Just a cat comment. Hope your cat is young - easier to train. Hope you are using a HARNESS as opposed to a collar. You might try letting your kitty get used to harness FIRST. Then, attach leash and let him/her drag it around - of course, watch to see the leash doesn't get tangled up. Take things very slow and before you know it, you will be able to "walk your cat named 'dog!'"


LOL thank you for your advice ... i leash trained my last cat but he ran away Because he was indoor out door so this one is indoor only. I have the harness on hime .. i think a collar might choke him.. and he does great but its just the leash part now he is starting to walk a little now though 

And yes he is still young


----------

